
As net neutrality dies, one man wants to make Verizon pay for its sins - serg_chernata
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/9/16114530/net-neutrality-crusade-against-verizon-alex-nguyen-fcc
======
quincyla
The FCC refuses to comment and all Verizon says is: "Mr. Nugyen (sic) is
mistaken.”

They are buying time because they know that once they repeal the 2015 net
neutrality protections, none of their crimes will technically be crimes
anymore.

------
sandov
People should stop saying that net neutrality died, it didn't die, it just
won't be mandatory in the US, companies can still offer plans that respect net
neutrality.

------
dhimes
This guy should have a gofundme page

------
moocowtruck
this guy is a hero

